# Dwarf combat army?



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well im starting dwarfs and i dont want to play a gunline, partly because its no fun, partly because i prefer my friends, as my friends. so is a dwarf fighty army vibale? I will have thunderers and some war machines of course but im looking at lots of longbeards and warriors, and hammerers. so suggestions? ideas? will this be even semi-competitive?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

This army can be as competative as a gunline possibly more in certain tourney situations.
When I last did one I went for a solid centre with warriors, longbeards and some ironbreakers. The most important part of this list though is the anchors on either end, hammerers and slayers are good for this although I always sheild the slayers with a small handgunner unit using their stand and shoot to soften up units for the slayers.
If I don't use any artillery I'll take some miners just to go backfield hunting and as the army as a whole advances they become worthwhile as you can support them .
The main thing to remember is to always advance as a solid line although some staggering is ok for LOS purposes that way you don't show your flanks to the enemy and their march block units just become easy VP's also good use of the gyrocopter can really make your opponents day that bit harder.


----------

